
When Big Companies Are Dead But Don’t Know It - aaronbrethorst
http://steveblank.com/2010/06/07/when-big-companies-are-dead-but-don’t-know-it/
======
aaronbrethorst
I'm guessing that Steve is referring to Macrovision. Interesting inside look.

~~~
hga
That was my guess as well. Analog Macrovision obviously died a hard death when
DVDs replaced VHS tapes ... and that translation was remarkably fast for
consumer electronics. If they hadn't been on the ball it would have been ugly,
probably terminally so.

